# I migliori nel Brasileirão 2013 (vecchietti esclusi)



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

PORTIERI:

Deserto dei Tartari, l'unico portiere che ha mostrato un minimo di costanza è Cassio del Corinthians e la sua riserva Walter, entrambi classe '87. Per il resto solo anzianotti, di notabile solo Vanderlei del Coritiba classe '84. 

Non mi stupisco che ci abbiano piazzato come miglior talento Gabriel, l'ultimo portiere decente nato in Brasile è Julio Cesar classe '79 ma da lì il nulla cosmico...

DIFENSORI:

Che dire... da due anni a questa parte il miglior difensore è sempre lui: Dedé, centrale classe '88, per chi voglia ripassare la questione (http://www.milanworld.net/ufficiale-dede-al-cruzeiro-vt5161.html).

Dietro a lui 2 nomi da annotarsi, il suo compagno di reparto al Cruzeiro *Mayke*, terzino destro classe '92 e *Gustavo Henrique* del Santos, centrale classe '93.

Per il resto niente di memorabile, 3 giocatori classe '87: Gil (centrale del Corinthians), Carlinhos (terzino sinistro della Flumimense) e Wallace (centrale del Flamengo) e 2 giocatori in crescita da osservare: Manoel (centrale Atletico Paranaense), classe '90 e Jomar (centrale del Vasco de Gama), classe '92.

CENTROCAMPISTI:

Il migliore "fuori quota", classe '84 è Cicero "trequartista" del Santos; dopo di lui si è fatto notare Souza (centrocampista difensivo del Gremio), classe '89 e un talentino niente male che andrebbe seguito molto attentamente: *Rodrigo Caio* (San Paolo), classe '93 centrocampista difensivo ma che può giocare anche come centrale di difesa.

Dietro a questi 3 gli unici degni di nota, in ordine di rendimento, sono: _Everton Ribeiro_ (Cruzeiro), centrocampista offensivo classe '89; Thiago Mendes (Goias), centrocampista difensivo classe '92; Ganso (San Paolo), noto centrocampista offensivo classe '89; Marlone (Vasco Gama), centrocampista offensivo classe '92; Lucas Silva (Cruzeiro), centrocampista difensivo classe '93.

ATTACCANTI:

Annata poco eccitante considerando che uno dei migliori è stato il famoso Rafael Sobis (Fluminense), classe '85. 
Degni di nota sicuramente il capocannoniere *Ederson* (Atletico Paranaense), classe '89 e il suo pari età *Marquinhos *(attaccante esterno destro del Vitoria).

Il miglior giovanissimo, classe '93, è già volato in Russia quest'estate al CSKA (dove fatica ad ambientarsi), si tratta di Vitinho (ex seconda punta del Botafogo). Gli altri 2 giovanissimi, classe '94, che hanno giocato abbastanza bene sono Ademilson esterno sinistro del San Paolo e "il nuovo Neymar" Neilton seconda punta del Santos (fuori per metà stagione per aver rifiutato il rinnovo contrattuale, in scadenza a Maggio 2014 e pare già con mezzo accordo con il Siviglia).

Da citare anche il giocatore del Porto girato in prestito al Goias: Walter, prima punta classe '89.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2013)

Cito solamente del Vasco de Gama il centrale 94 Doria, molto interessante. 

E Ademilson del San Paolo è ancora acerbo, però a me piace un sacco!


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cito solamente del Vasco de Gama il centrale 94 Doria, molto interessante.
> 
> E Ademilson del San Paolo è ancora acerbo, però a me piace un sacco!



Doria ha giocato leggermente peggio di quelli che ho citato ma sta facendo una bella scuola con il vecchio Bolivar... Gioca al Botafogo però, non al Vasco, giusto?

Ademilson l'avevo scritto anch'io.. un bel giocatorino ma che vede ancora poco la porta e ho paura che diventi un Robinho 2.0 o peggio...


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cito solamente del Vasco de Gama il centrale 94 Doria, molto interessante.



Dobbiamo stare attenti a dare nomi.. il Napoli si sta muovendo su Doria...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cito solamente del Vasco de Gama il centrale 94 Doria, molto interessante.
> 
> E Ademilson del San Paolo è ancora acerbo, però a me piace un sacco!



Doria gioca nel botafogo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

voi che siete esperti di calcio Brasiliano...ci sono in giro dei possibili Fenomeni? O c'è solo Neymar ormai al Barca?


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

Si nel Botafogo assieme a Seedorf, pardon. Comunque è nel taccuino di almeno una ventina di club europei!


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> voi che siete esperti di calcio Brasiliano...ci sono in giro dei possibili Fenomeni? O c'è solo Neymar ormai al Barca?



Lo seguo meno nell'ultima annata, però io ho citato Ademilson che per me è veramente forte.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> voi che siete esperti di calcio Brasiliano...ci sono in giro dei possibili Fenomeni? O c'è solo Neymar ormai al Barca?



Fenomeni con la F maiuscola non se ne vedono dall'unico e grande Fenomeno e questo è dimostrato sempre più dai difficili impatti in Europa anche dei migliori giovani sfornati dalle cantere brasiliane e strapagati da russi e turchi (Bernard '92, Lucas '92, Fernando '92, Fred '93...). 

Ma se parliamo di potenziali ottimi giocatori, escludendo i vari '92 già citati, del '93 il giocatore più promettente era *Vitinho* del Botafogo ma da quando è passato al CSKA ha fatto abbastanza pietà (classico problema di ambientamento), mentre del '94 come detto da Jino c'è *Ademilson* ma anche *Neilton* (il cui soprannome è proprio "nuovo Neymar").

E' sempre difficile capire l'evoluzione dei giocatori, nel 2003 ogni operatore in Brasile avrebbe scommesso la casa che il giocatore più forte del mondo e futuro pallone d'oro sarebbe stato Robinho... l'impatto di Kakà al Milan ha sconvolto chiunque, persino chi l'ha comprato... 

Non investirei ad occhi chiusi su nessun attaccante in questo momento, il miglior giovane che ho visto quest'anno è stato sicuramente *Rodrigo Caio*, centrocampista difensivo del San Paolo del '93, su di lui rischierei molto volentieri...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fenomeni con la F maiuscola non se ne vedono dall'unico e grande Fenomeno e questo è dimostrato sempre più dai difficili impatti in Europa anche dei migliori giovani sfornati dalle cantere brasiliane e strapagati da russi e turchi (Bernard '92, Lucas '92, Fernando '92, Fred '93...). Ma se parliamo di potenziali ottimi giocatori, escludendo i vari '92 già citati, del '93 il giocatore più promettente era *Vitinho* del Botafogo ma da quando è passato al CSKA ha fatto abbastanza pietà (classico problema di ambientamento), mentre del '94 come detto da Jino c'è *Ademilson* ma anche *Neilton* (il cui soprannome è proprio "nuovo Neymar").
> 
> E' sempre difficile capire l'evoluzione dei giocatori, nel 2003 ogni operatore in Brasile avrebbe scommesso la casa che il giocatore più forte del mondo e futuro pallone d'oro sarebbe stato Robinho... l'impatto di Kakà al Milan ha sconvolto chiunque, persino chi l'ha comprato...
> 
> Non investirei ad occhi chiusi su nessun attaccante in questo momento, il miglior giovane che ho visto quest'anno è stato sicuramente *Rodrigo Caio*, centrocampista difensivo del San Paolo del '93, su di lui rischierei molto volentieri...



stanno vivendo un periodaccio sti Brasiliani e sono pure favoriti per il Mondiale...quando si riprenderanno saranno ca..i amari
questo Mondiale non deve essere loro!


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> stanno vivendo un periodaccio sti Brasiliani e sono pure favoriti per il Mondiale...quando si riprenderanno saranno ca..i amari
> questo Mondiale non deve essere loro!



Eh mi piacerebbe anche in Italia avere un periodaccio simile... solo tra il '91 e il '92 in attacco hanno tirato fuori giocatori come Neymar, Oscar, Bernard e Lucas.. noi? Insigne, El Sha...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh mi piacerebbe anche in Italia avere un periodaccio simile... solo tra il '91 e il '92 in attacco hanno tirato fuori giocatori come Neymar, Oscar, Bernard e Lucas.. noi? Insigne, El Sha...



vabbè ma il Brasile è abituato ad avere gente come Kakà, Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Rivaldo ecc.ecc.


----------

